

Northern Lights Paint Sky Over Eyjafjallajökull Volcano (gallery) - josscrowcroft
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2012/03/photog-takes-on-arctic-white-out-to-get-dream-shot/?pid=1996

======
josscrowcroft
These have to be the most beautiful photos ever taken - not least for the
amazing story behind them, and the fact that they show a side to the Icelandic
volcano disaster that nobody else thought to seek out.

Anybody wondering about the plausibility of them, check out the captions and
read the article!

